# Cosare



## sabrinita85

Salve a tutti.

Ho letto qui sul forum che il verbo "cosare" è molto comune in Italia.
Io, sinceramente, non l'ho mai sentito né utilizzato.

Su google ho trovato diversi risultati: 722 sulle pagine provenienti dall'Italia.

Adesso, quello che voglio sapere è *dove si usa questo "cosare"* *(e dove no)*, perché l'affermazione del forero che dice che è molto comune in Italia mi sembra un pochino esagerata.

Ovviamente trovo che sia un neologismo, figlio della nostra eterna pigrizia.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

L'unica persona dal quale l'ho sentito è di Roma!!

Io l'ho sentito anche altre volte, ma mai appositamente.

A Torino non si usa.


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> L'unica persona dal quale l'ho sentito è di Roma!!
> 
> Io l'ho sentito anche altre volte, ma mai appositamente.
> 
> A Torino non si usa.


Ahaha!
Curioso... io _cosare _non l'ho mai sentito qui a Roma.
L'uso di "cosa/coso" sì, è davvero dilagante, ma _cosare _boh. Forse non ho prestato sufficiente attenzione.
Vediamo gli altri amici romani che dicono.


----------



## Saoul

A Milano è piuttosto usato, anche se personalmente lo detesto e mi rifiuto di ricorrervi.

Viene utilizzato un po' per tutto. Quando non ti viene in mente un verbo, lo sostituisci con il verbo "cosare" sperando che il contesto faccia da catalizzatore di significato nei confronti degli astanti, che il più delle volte storteranno la testa in totale assenza di comprensione.
Ho un amico che costruisce frasi intere, simili a: "Ieri sera ho cosato la cosa." e se per caso non capisci, ti guarda come se fossi duro di comprendonio, e non lui che parla come se avesse saltato tre anelli evolutivi.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Ho un amico che costruisce frasi intere, simili a: "Ieri sera ho cosato la cosa." e se per caso non capisci, ti guarda come se fossi duro di comprendonio, e non lui che parla come se avesse saltato tre anelli evolutivi.


Hahahaha è vero!
Anche io conosco persone così (e a volte lo faccio anche io) però usando "coso/cosa/cosi/cose".
_"Oggi ho comprato la cosa per il coso del salone"._


----------



## ::Francesca::

Io non noto questo largo utilizzo del verbo _cosare_, tranne che per l'espressione i "*fatti mi cosano*", piuttosto frequente.
Basti ricordare il tormentone "_Non lo so, però c'ho ragione e i fatti mi cosano!_"  del comico Paolo Cevoli che ha contribuito a rendere molto comune questo modo di dire.


----------



## Saoul

::Francesca:: said:


> Io non noto questo largo utilizzo del verbo _cosare_, tranne che per l'espressione i "*fatti mi cosano*", piuttosto frequente.
> Basti ricordare il tormentone "_Non lo so, però c'ho ragione e i fatti mi cosano!_"  del comico Paolo Cevoli che ha contribuito a rendere molto comune questo modo di dire.



In realtà credo che sia al contrario. Cevoli ha preso questo comune verbo (o quanto meno comune in alcune parti d'Italia) e l'ha reso un tormentone. 
Ad ogni modo si trova una definizione del verbo su etimo.it e su De Mauro.
Immagino anche che la ricerca su google del verbo all'infinito produca meno risultati, in quanto è sicuramente più facile trovarlo coniugato e guarda caso le persone singolari sono corrispondente anche i sostantivi "coso", "cosi" e "cosa", pertanto o uno si va a leggere ogni singolo link di google, o si può solo pensare che una percentuale degli hit dati dalla ricerca di "cosa" siano attribuibili anche a forme come: "l'idea mi cosa" e via discorrendo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosare molto comune??
Questa è la prima volta che lo sento e prima di leggerne la definizione sul dizionario non avevo la minima idea di cosa significasse..


----------



## housecameron

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cosare molto comune??
> Questa è la prima volta che lo sento e prima di leggerne la definizione sul dizionario non avevo la minima idea di cosa significasse..


 
Idem, mai sentito.
_Prendimi quella cosa/roba __là_ ma niente di più.


----------



## Lello4ever

La parola "cosa" è frequentissima quando non si riesce a trovare il termine adatto, ma "cosare" non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Elkelon

Idem! Qui nel nord Sardegna non l'ho mai sentito, né da corregionali né da amici/turisti di tutto il resto d'Italia.
Personalmente mi suona parecchio male e non lo userei neanche con gli amici; sarebbe incomprensibile tranne che per chi lo pronuncia. Insomma, un modo per allungare il discorso, invece di semplificarlo.

Ciao


----------



## Snowolf

Mai sentito. Non e' un neologismo comunque, stando al mio Zingarelli, che lo fa risalire al 1908 come derivato di cosa.

Dice che sostituisce un verbo di cui non si ricorda il nome.

Io ho sentito e usato tante volte cosa/roba ma come sostantivo.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Insomma, sembrerebbe di poter dire che non è affatto così comune questo verbo contrariamente a quanto affermato dal famoso forero di cui all'inizio diceva sabrinita!  e mi permetto di dire...per fortuna che non è comune!


----------



## Judiths

Salve a tutti, so che questo post è vecchio ma volevo dire che "cosare" qui in Toscana si dice e anche molto spesso.


----------



## Snowolf

Judiths said:


> Salve a tutti, so che questo post è vecchio ma volevo dire che "cosare" qui in Toscana si dice e anche molto spesso.



Interessante!


----------



## giginho

Vi lascio il mio contributo:

A me capita (ma non so se è una cosa comune o capita solo a me) di sostituire un nome comune di cosa con il termine "Fattapposta"

Esempio: non mi sovviene il termine cavatappi e devo spiegare come si apre una bottiglia di vino:

Prendo la bottiglia, vedo che ha un tappo, allora prendo il fattapposta e lo tiro via

In effetti non ho ancora provato a trarne un verbo: fattappostare non mi piace molto!!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Per quello che possono interessare gli usi locali, denuncio l'uso che facciamo dalle mie parti (Emilia sudorientale), di "cosare": quando non viene in mente il verbo che cerchiamo, diciamo "cosare", subito accompagnato - se non durante un grave senior moment - dal verbo appropriato:

A- Ma cos'è che fai?
B- Volevo cosare... trovare la presa dell'antenna

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Merenz

Buongiorno a tutti.
Anche io, studiando un saggio di sociolinguistica italiana, ho letto che "cosare" è molto usato. 
In realtà nella mia vita l'ho sentito dire solo una volta, da un collega semianalfabeta di Pavia. 
Segnalo però una canzone del buon Nanni Svampa in cui il protagonista (un "pellegrin che vien da Roma"), parlando di una donna, afferma di averla "cosata e ricosata"...


----------



## Nunou

Io credo che chi afferma che "cosare" è moto usato, intenda piuttosto che "usare le parole _coso_ o _cosa_" al posto di un _qualcosa_ (verbo o sostantivo) che non si trova sia un'abitudine comune. Personalmente a volte dico (tra l'ilarità di coloro che mi ascoltano) che sto _cosando_ di questo e di quello...ma lo faccio per errore/svista, trasfigurando il "causer" francese che sta per chiacchierare/parlare/discutere. Questo però credo sia un uso molto personale, comprensibile solo a chi si trova nella situazione di dover continuamente mescolare/usare due diverse lingue.


----------



## violadaprile

Anche "cosare".

"Cosami qui il robo", intendendo 'stringimi il bullone'. Se l'attenzione è concentrata su un'operazione è facile sostituire i termini con voci idiomatiche che comunque trasmettono il significato.
Tanto l'interlocutore sta guardando anche lui nel cofano, fissa il bullone e magari ha in mano la chiave inglese. Chiunque capirebbe.

Quello che è interessante notare (ma spero di non andare fuori tema, nel caso bacchettatemi! ) è che esistono i termini "coso", "robo", girati al maschile per sostituire un altro termine generico ossia "aggeggio". Come fa il francese con "macchina" e "macchino".


----------



## longplay

Piccolo contributo : "cosare" mi sembra un  surrogato generico per esprimere molte azioni, anche quelle subite . Per esempio : "E non stare a cosarmi troppo", probabilmente di
origine e uso romanesco (sottolineo il "probabilmente"), dove "cosarmi" può assumere vari significati (scocciare , tormentare o blandire) (contesto!). Salve a tutti !


----------



## violadaprile

Aggiungo una piccola nota salace, tratta dal linguaggio degli adolescenti.

Lui intreccia le dita a quelle di lei, si china e le sfiora l'orecchio. Cucciola, andiamo a cosare? sottovoce, con aria languida.
La cucciola abbassa gli occhi, allunga la mano, afferra la sua e nel più assoluto silenzio lo trascina via ...


----------



## Nunou

Allora serve anche ad esprimere "l'indicibile...fattibile" 
E io che andavo in crisi ogni volta che mi scappava di dirlo per errore....davvero non immaginavo che fosse un termine tanto usato.


----------



## violadaprile

>D Ebbene sì, proprio quello ... l'indicibile ...l'ombelico del mondo!!

Io credo che, per una volta, i termini dei ragazzi (che sono candidi e incorrotti), possano anche essere adottati dai grandi per farla finita con tutte le 'pruderie' del mondo.


----------



## aletoni

Confermo che in Toscana è molto comune. È praticamente l'unico verbo che usa mia nonna 

 C'è da dire che in Toscana siamo molto coloriti con la lingua e non guardiamo nessuno di sbieco per inventarsi il suo dizionario o la sua grammatica. Anzi...

Ale

PS: L'ho trovato anche come sottotitolo al blog della casa editrice Stampa Alternativa.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Aletoni,  anche a Terni (e provincia) "cosare" è usato .... all'ennesima potenza


----------

